# GFI Outlet Trouble - Help



## Silver Panner (Apr 15, 2009)

So is it possible for a GFI switch to go bad? I have one in my bathroom that keeps triping when there is no real load on it. The way it is set up, if it trip then it also shuts down two outlets in the living room (regular outlets) and the lights in the bathroom. The outlets in the living room have a fish tank running off of one and a pair of lamps. Middle of the night last night I could have sworn I heard the switch pop off and it did need to be reset this AM. Only thing on over the night was the fish tank filter.

Any ideas where to start? I was going to move the fist tank to see if thats doing it but if thats not responsible I'd have no clue where to look next. My wife told me last night this has been going on for about a week now (last night was the first time I noticed it.)

Any ideas?

CT


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

I had one go bad last fall ,I checked all options before I decided it was the GFI, the first one I ever had go bad,,on our job sites I have seen many fail,,but they get a lot of abuse,,first I have had at home


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Have seen more than one that got weak and cause issues as you mention. I would recommend when replacing not to wire thru it, wire in a jumper/pigtail then connect the plug, that way the only load on the GFI is whats plugged into it.


----------



## Silver Panner (Apr 15, 2009)

Burksee said:


> Have seen more than one that got weak and cause issues as you mention. I would recommend when replacing not to wire thru it, wire in a jumper/pigtail then connect the plug, that way the only load on the GFI is whats plugged into it.


Wire like the pic on the right half way down?

http://www.thecircuitdetective.com/gfis.htm

Thanks for the help guys


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Good site you referrenced! Thanks!










Yes, the one on the right is one way to wire it and not have the GFI interfere with the rest of the circuit. 

The way I do it is as below, take a short piece of wire to create a jumper with, tie it along with the two leads together with a wire nut then attached the plug to the jumper. Do this to the other side as well. 










As mentioned on site, it is not recommended that you ever put two wires under one screw!


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Don't be surprised if you replace it with a new one that it still keeps tripping. I get this kind of service call a lot and it usually ends up the GFI was doing its job and there was a ground fault somewhere.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

ih772 said:


> Don't be surprised if you replace it with a new one that it still keeps tripping. I get this kind of service call a lot and it usually ends up the GFI was doing its job and there was a ground fault somewhere.


Ian, shouldnt the breaker in the panel be sufficient protection for the circuit without going thru a GFI plug?


----------



## Silver Panner (Apr 15, 2009)

Well, I'll pick one up tonight and put it in. 

Thanks for the heads up on the jumper!

Any ideas what it cost to chase down a ground fault if thats what it ends up being?


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

Very helpful post and picture of the correct way to instal. I am getting ready to change all of them on my rental. Thanks


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

I agree change the GFI first but it could be a ground fault on your fish tank lite or aerator...you could plug that into another outlet via an extension chord and see if that remedies the problem.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Burksee said:


> Ian, shouldnt the breaker in the panel be sufficient protection for the circuit without going thru a GFI plug?


A circuit breaker is for over current protection, a GFI is for ground fault protection.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

MrFysch said:


> I agree change the GFI first but it could be a ground fault on your fish tank lite or aerator...you could plug that into another outlet via an extension chord and see if that remedies the problem.


Anything having to do with the aquarium would be my guess as well.


----------



## Silver Panner (Apr 15, 2009)

Well, so far so good. Looks like it might have been the fish tank. I'll keep an eye on it but so far it looks like I now have the excuse I've been looking for to get rid of this crummy fish tank. The wife won't let me trash it cuase one fish just won't die.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BIG DAVE (Mar 3, 2003)

Silver Panner said:


> Well, so far so good. Looks like it might have been the fish tank. I'll keep an eye on it but so far it looks like I now have the excuse I've been looking for to get rid of this crummy fish tank. The wife won't let me trash it cuase one fish just won't die.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


and you found this out from plugging it into a standard receptacle and
didnt trip the breaker??? "GFCI" are not made for moter loads and or
coffee makers, toaster ovens. and your fishtank had a motor load!!


----------



## eyesforever (Mar 8, 2004)

BIG DAVE said:


> and you found this out from plugging it into a standard receptacle and
> didnt trip the breaker??? "GFCI" are not made for moter loads and or
> coffee makers, toaster ovens. and your fishtank had a motor load!!


 
not made for motor loads"...Are the outside ones different? I run a weed whacker/powerwasher off mine, or even the one inside the garage door. No probs yet after 7yrs. ????


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

installation instructions come in each box

http://www.cornerhardware.com/howto/ht067.html


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

here is another one

http://www.thecircuitdetective.com/gfis.htm


----------



## Girtski (Apr 29, 2009)

I believe I wired my whole house to be GFCI protected. Each circuits' first outlet was a GFCI.. In 9 years, I've had one fail in the barn...

Where is this written other than this forum? Is it in the code book? I admit I don't read EVERYTHING, but I thought I had this covered.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

I believe the inference is that GFI's are 'quick blow' circuit protectors and aren't rated for a quick inrush of amperage such as when a motor is in locked rotor state.


----------



## Drisc13 (May 6, 2009)

Man I've had 2 of these go bad...one high end and one cheapy! First one was tough to trouble shoot


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

BIG DAVE said:


> and you found this out from plugging it into a standard receptacle and
> didnt trip the breaker??? "GFCI" are not made for moter loads and or
> coffee makers, toaster ovens. and your fishtank had a motor load!!


A motor load of a couple of hundred milliamps at best, no big deal. Every day there are millions of hair dryers run from GFI's in the bathrooms across America, they have motor loads and loads from a heating element.


----------

